# Picked up a noe project



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Picked this up today from a forum member. Needs a little glass work and paint. Trailer needs some tlc overall the setup is in good shape. I was able to get a sweet grab bar with it to. Hope its not a bad impulse buy


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

Very nice ! Your gonna love that grab bar !


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I really like that grab bar too. Good find!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

If you are into fishing skinny water or way back in the creeks it will be your favorite boat for many years.


----------



## cuzz22000 (Jun 30, 2010)

> Very nice ! Your gonna love that grab bar !


I had one built for my skiff this year, and can't believe what a difference it makes. No idea how I got along without.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet! I'm about to trade my classic for a highsider myself.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

15.4 Gheenoe highsiders are awesome backcountry Gheenoe.

I build my homemade NMZ with 18hp tohatsu 2 stroke.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats how I want mine to look when done. I like the front and rear deck. Did you sell that grab bar? it looks like the exact one I have


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Started last saturday afternoon on pulling out the carpet. That was no easy project they used so much glue on it that I had to cut it into small pieces and rip it out. I rode my dirtbike that morning then started on the carpet, by the time I was done I couldnt feel my fingers  Once the carpet was up I was left with solid glue with carpet fur on it. From there I had to scrap it off heres a pic of the front scraped clean and the rear still to go.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Worked on it all day saturday. The boat has had some fiberglass work done in the past but never sanded down and cleaned up. For the most part the work that was done is solid just ugly so instead of starting over I cleaned them up. I used the the bondo with the fiberglass in it for small repairs and clean up. I worked my but off to get the whole outside sanded down and ready for primer.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I was able to get some work done on some of the bad spots and shoot the first coat of primer on it late saturday afternoon. Its starting to look pretty good but still have some areas to focus on then sand it down and another coat of primer. Iam going to go with a blue on the outside and white on the inside. I was going to go with a false floor and decks but decided to leave it they way it is. I was thinking about keeping it but Iam leaning more to selling it when Iam done. I have other projects to work on and I already have my copperhead and Iam out of garage space  More pics to come my phone died before I could get a pic of it in primer


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Got the second coat of primer on it and started to paint it sunday afternoon. I was moving right along untill a family of black flies decided to end there life on my fresh coat of paint  I was only able to get on one coat of paint , I need to clean up the spots where the flies landed on the paint. Once I do that Ill put it in the garage to finish spaying it so we dont have another attack.


----------



## PortOrangeSnook (Jun 9, 2012)

What primer and paint did you use? Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks good! That smurf blue was always my favorite color for a noe.
How are you painting it, and with what?

I have a feeling that after im done with my current project, im going to pick up a 13er..
Theres a couple spots i have, and the hobie skiff just wont fit..
I love 13's anyways.. Done so many wild things in them ;D


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Iam lucky to work 2 miles from fiberglass coatings. I went in there and told the guy what I was doing and I asked for a inexpencive paint. They only had a few choices of color so the blue is what I ended up with, a quart cost me like 15 bucks. I was a little worried buying the cheap stuff but I figured it was for a gheenoe not a yacht . I ended up by sraying it and was impressed at the way it covered. It layed on like glass. If it wasnt for the bugs the outside would have been done.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks good!!


----------

